# Gourami and Brackish?



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

Alright, got a question for all you awesomely knowledgeable peoples here....

Got someone on another forum whose basically claiming that Gourami(And Betta actually...)are brackish and need salt.....like, really need it to prevent disease and thrive. When I mentioned I'd never heard of this and had kept Gourami in fresh water without any issues, as I was curious about it, I was told I was lucky I'd kept them alive. However, I've done a ton of googling and research on various Gouramis....my favorite fish, I must say.....and have never read anything about them and brackish.....

So heres the question, anyone else heard of/experienced this?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

They are 100% fresh that guy is a fool.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

thats a load of crock. gouramis are native to indian waters and will die in a brackish setup. i am yet to see a gourami in a brackish water lake or river. the ones i have seen are in 100% FW rivers and lakes


----------



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

Thats what I thought, but it really peeked my curiosity....thought I might as well ask and see what others thought anyway :lol:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Horse dookey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

